# Fruit flies



## newturkey (May 4, 2007)

My kitchen is full of fruit flies. No fruit around. Any way to get rid of them. In the fall I always seem to have this problem. Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fly strips. I have fruit flies too. The strips don't catch them all but they do catch most of them.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Pour a few ounces of vinegar into a small bowl. Add a splash of apple juice and a squirt of dishsoap. Leave this on the counter and you will have a bunch of dead fruit (vinegar) flies in the bowl in the morning. I take a sick sort of delight in counting all of their dead little bodies.


----------



## newturkey (May 4, 2007)

i
I tried fly strips I will give the vinegar solution a try. 
Thanks


----------



## SueInMichigan (Sep 27, 2007)

You can also stretch some plastic wrap or aluminum foil over the top of the bowl, punch small holes in it...the flies will crawl in, and they can't crawl out, thus increasing the death toll!

I use apple cider vinegar, water & a bit of dish soap in a glass with the above covering. Works pretty good!


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Put something fruit flies love into a paper lunch bag (apple peels, tomatoes). Then when the bag gets full of flies close it up quickly and take it outside. Repeat until you get rid of the little buggers. Fly tape does catch some of them too.
Harvest season always attracts fruit flies. It's amazing how quick they appear every time I pick a basket of stuff from the garden.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.


----------

